# Toys For Tots at Que and Cruz



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone heading down/up to Que and Cruz this weekend this is a reminder that we are collecting toys for the Toys for Tots program.  If you can find it in your heart to donate a new unwrapped toy for a child it would be apreciated.

See you this weekend.


----------

